# Dvr comparison thread. Altice vs Directv



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Making a thread/ series to compare DVR equipment. 

This thread will compare D* genie 2 vs Altice 1 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

@techguy88 feel free to post the chart and pros and cons

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what the idea behind the thread ?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Just comparing pros and cons of genie 2 vs altice 1 box 

And eventually other dvrs from other providers x1 etc ... 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

The idea came from this post but it's a separate topic

DIRECTV HD Channel Anticipation (Official 2020 Thread)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Minus the NY area Altice doesn’t have a large footprint


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Yea was going to do a genie vs x1 thread next week . I know on that HD channel thread he had a lot of data about altice 1 so I figured start there 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

So ill start i guess ...

Genie 2 pros: 
2 TB HDD + can add external hard drive 



Cons : 
A1 can record 15 shows . 

Not as many apps , could use more apps such as Netflix , etc... 

A1 uses Cloud based storage . In multiple tiers. Directv 1 price for dvr . 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

compnurd said:


> Minus the NY area Altice doesn't have a large footprint


Altice is comprised of Optimum operates in New York, New Jersey & Connecticut. They also own Suddenlink which is more mid-to-small sized markets but operates in 20 states with the majority of its customers in West Virginia, Arkansas, Texas & Oklahoma. Before the acquisition Suddenlink was the 7th largest cable provider when Altice USA acquired both brands they became the 4th largest cable operator.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dtv757 said:


> Genie 2 pros:
> 2 TB HDD + can add external hard drive


While the Genie 2 will likely always have a 2TB drive, many of the HS17s do NOT include an eSATA port. Apparently this is also the case with some of the more recently manufactured HR54s (since Summer 2019).


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

dtv757 said:


> Making a thread/ series to compare DVR equipment.
> 
> This thread will compare D* genie 2 vs Altice 1
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


How does the fast forward compare, smooth/choppy, what about the menu bar, opacity levels, features like 30 second skip buttons etc.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

The dtv guide sucks. I wish they still had the channel logo


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Agree directv GUI could use an update. 

We also don't have a voice remote (beyond the app) 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

krel said:


> The dtv guide sucks. I wish they still had the channel logo


I was glad they got rid of them...


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

texasbrit said:


> I was glad they got rid of them...


how come??


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I will say I feel directv guide is simple 

I went to someone's house with contour (which is similar to X1 and altice 1 and i felt it confusing )

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> I will say I feel directv guide is simple
> 
> I went to someone's house with contour (which is similar to X1 and altice 1 and i felt it confusing )
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


i went to spectrum for the contract buy out option. and they deployed fiber in my area so the PQ is as good as DTV not the typical cable co PQ. i do like the spectrum guide over the DTV with the channel logos it's not to bulky and you can understand what the channel names are. and i would say there guide is simple as well. it looks something like on the hopper 3. it also tells you if the show is a new one also


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> Agree directv GUI could use an update.


Oh here we go again. Been a few years since the last update, so the people who want "change for the sake of change" are complaining again that Directv's GUI looks old and tired.

I guess you've already forgotten all the hassle (and lost features) from the last time they updated, and how little difference the update made in actual use?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> Oh here we go again. Been a few years since the last update, so the people who want "change for the sake of change" are complaining again that Directv's GUI looks old and tired.
> 
> I guess you've already forgotten all the hassle (and lost features) from the last time they updated, and how little difference the update made in actual use?


Well it does look old and tired


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> Oh here we go again. Been a few years since the last update, so the people who want "change for the sake of change" are complaining again that Directv's GUI looks old and tired.
> 
> I guess you've already forgotten all the hassle (and lost features) from the last time they updated, and how little difference the update made in actual use?


Lol its good . I remember many years ago I was excited for the white/blue GUI

Think that was part of the beta project

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> Oh here we go again. Been a few years since the last update, so the people who want "change for the sake of change" are complaining again that Directv's GUI looks old and tired.
> 
> I guess you've already forgotten all the hassle (and lost features) from the last time they updated, and how little difference the update made in actual use?


Spextrum is doing FTTH??

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> Lol its good . I remember many years ago I was excited for the white/blue GUI
> 
> Think that was part of the beta project
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


They had it right when it had logos and was slightly lighter. It was a good balance of clean and modern I never noticed speed issues with the logos.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> I will say I feel directv guide is simple
> 
> I went to someone's house with contour (which is similar to X1 and altice 1 and i felt it confusing )
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk










that's not to bulky better than the DTV one if i remember the contour guide is a bit different. i can handle that


----------

